# Melano hm x royalblue hmpk



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Spawned my metallic rb melano hm to my non metallic full mask rb hmpk girl. 
Goal wise I want to end up with full mask metallic royal blue or maybe copper melano hmpk. I completely adore metallic melanos, they are one of my favourite colours, almost over taking fancy dragons so I was stoked to see this guy for sale. He might even be able to sway me towards hm

F1 should bring a mix of royal blue, steel and turq in both metallic and also metallic, all should be long fin.
Im hoping the long first dorsal ray of the girl will help out the males short one. But Im not expecting much in the way of quality in f1
Water changes will be done with spring water as opposed to tap water from now on, so far so good lol. Forgot to take note of when they spawned but pretty sure they are around 8-10 days old 

Heres mum



And dad




Annnnd babies


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

What a beautiful pair. Good luck with the babies! :-D


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Feng  

Some babies decided to get sucked up during a water change so I decided to snap a few pics while they were out of the tub to see what theyre looking like. Irids are coming up and swimbladders are beginning to form in some of them


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, I can't wait to see the finished line!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Babies are becoming sparkly and looking more like actual fish every day. Have a whole spectrum of blues, so it will be pretty exciting to see how they develop

Ive weaned them off bbs and started them on aquapearls. Transfered them to a growout tub and almot straight away one baby decided to be an idiot and swallow a giant leaf so I had to pull it out...hopefully more wont try that trick...otherwise no plants for them


----------



## BetaH8ER (Apr 5, 2015)

moarrr updates!!!!!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Jarring time!!!
A few boys have been jarred, heres one of them, Ill try and get some pics of the others later



The rest of the babies are growing well too and feasting on beefheart and bloodworms. I have a few marbles popping up too


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

lovely pairing, the babies look great.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

soo many




Some of the jarred boys


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

they are so beautiful...


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, look at all those flaring boys! They're gorgeous! I see a few halfmoons, too.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, Im quite pleased with how some of them turned out. Most seemed to have inherited dad weak dorsal though which sucks a bit..but almost all can reach 180  females are looking promising too but havent jarred any yet


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

More little males


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I really adore 1 & 6 of your most recent post...

Do you sale your fish online? Or not at all?

I would love to take some off your hands, not by means anytime soon... Their just so stunning!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I cannot handle it. Why is your pair so beautiful? Why are all your babies so stunning?


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

The first baby ^^ hnnng *drooling*

How old are they?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, what gorgeous colors! I'm a bit jealous, weak dorsal or no.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

The first guy is a bit of a trooper since I accidentally poisoned him :shock:... I had ick a while ago so I boosted the temp to 32 and dosed malachite green, he was next to the heater and got up to 36 and malachite g becomes more toxic in higher temps...so I found him floating, clamped and stiff, so I freaked out and water changed asap. But hes back to normal now, blowing bubbles and flaring at my finger.. gave me a massive scare though!




litelboyblu said:


> I really adore 1 & 6 of your most recent post...
> 
> Do you sale your fish online? Or not at all?
> 
> ...


Thanks  If you are on australia Id give them to you free, but I cant send to other countries 




> I cannot handle it. Why is your pair so beautiful? Why are all your babies so stunning?


Haha just pure dumb luck really and a half decent camera



> The first baby ^^ hnnng *drooling*
> 
> How old are they?


Theyre around 3 months, so theyre at that really cute age where they look like tiny, mini bettas



> Wow, what gorgeous colors! I'm a bit jealous, weak dorsal or no.


Haha thanks :-D Im starting to fall in love with halfmoon now. Kinda toying with the idea of doing a hm line from these guys as well as the hmpk. But my water is quite hard (gh is like 12 dh) and Ive gotten some nasty fin curling on some of them so its put me off the thought. I wonder why it only seems to be affecting some of them though...


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ugh, I think I'll need to move to Australia now... :lol:


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Haha Australias where its at
Jarred some girls, some are looking quite promising













And this guy was my fave from the spawn but managed to jump out through an impossibly tiny gap


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Pictures #4 and #6 are so cute! Their little black faces just make me want to squeeze them omg I'm more excited about your spawn than my own haha


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so jealous!!!!! 

I need to move to Australia... It's where all the perfect bettas are


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Haha we can trade places, Ive always wanted to go to California!
Kisiel your spawn is so cute though!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hehe, maybe we should, as of now, I think a fair trade is if you supply pictures of your fish when you can get them while I wait and get jealous LOL


----------



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm so in love with all your babies. I have a soft spot for blue marbles, so I'm slightly glad you're in Australia otherwise I'd HAVE to have one and wouldn't be able to choose. And your females have such long beautiful fins.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Haha thanks, Im having a tough time deciding who to be the breeding pair for the next generation, but my end goal is a full mask melano hmpk, this spawn made me want to get into the hm side but after seeing what my hard water did to some of their fins steered me clear of that...maybe when I move to a softer area I'll get back to hm but for now its hmpk all the way. 

My end goal is full mask copper melano hmpk so Ive got to get my full mask copper hmpk pair in the spawn tank and I'll cross that to a melano that I get from f2 from these guys.... I want to add the hmpk back into the line asap because I dont really want to fix round anals from the hm into the line

Heres some more....think Im gonna regret selling this guy


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh my gosh, your making me so jealous of your fish!!!!! I love them!!!!!! Especially that blue btf boy ;-)


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Mwahahahaha!!!:twisted:

Put my new pair for f2 into the spawn tank just then, females massive so I hope the male can handle her but well find out soon enough
Heres the happy couple







And the other ones from the spawn Ive decided to keep


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow that pair is gorgeous!!!!!! The ones your keeping are too ;-)


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, what gorgeous fish! I especially love the specked one.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

wow wow wow! they're stunning


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks guys 




Sadist said:


> Wow, what gorgeous fish! I especially love the specked one.


Yeah I love her to, I plan to breed her to that other male whose also got a few speckles and see if I can get spotty fins kinda like blue grass guppies. Will be a fun little side project


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome! I love speckled fins.


----------

